# Information on Sharjah



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Dear All,

My first time i have used the forum, i have to say it is very informative and in some cases quite amusing.

I have been living and working in UAE for the past 12 months or so. I live and work in Sharjah. 

An oppertunity has come about for an offer of work for my wife as a teacher. Good salary accom and all that is no problem and i am pretty much fully versed on most of the pitfalls. I have made some very good freinds there mainly locals. I also work with a very good local partner and sponsor.

My question is i have two children / young adults. one 16 the other 21. There main concern is obviously there social lives meeting new freiends etc.

Also are there any womens groups.

I have absolutley no problem with the safety aspect and know theres lots to do in Dubai, but do you know of any clubs, social clubs etc in Sharjah where teenagers and young adults can meet.

We are from UK and i will be returning with my wife for her first trip on Tuesday

I have heard mention of the Sharjah English club???

Thank you
Adrian


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

adrianh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My first time i have used the forum, i have to say it is very informative and in some cases quite amusing.
> 
> ...


Hi Adrian and welcome to the forum,
I too am in Sharjah.
Im afraid I havent heard of the Sharjah English Club.
Where is it supposed to be/have??

You may have issues bringing over your children if they are boys. You cn only sponsor your sons until the age of 18, then they need to get their own sponsor ( employment/university etc)

There are women that meet for coffee mornings in Sharjah.

If you need more details, or find ourt about English Club let me know.

Cheers


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

I think the club is by the gold souk not really sure. I have two girls does the same apply regarding visas


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Hi Adrian and welcome to the forum,
> I too am in Sharjah.
> Im afraid I havent heard of the Sharjah English Club.
> Where is it supposed to be/have??
> ...


Does the same problem apply to girls. I think the club is by the gold souke and refers to the golf club.

Dubai is great for a night out but i prefer the slower pace of Sharjah. I hve managed to get an apartment oppiste my offices. Its a new building next to Al Tayer motors finishing is crap but it does the job


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can sponsor your daughters.
Was near the gold souk the other night and didnt see any club.
Perhaps you mean the Sharjah Wanders Club ( which is like beach club- that isnt on the beach!)

:: SHARJAH WANDERERS SPORTS CLUB ::

There is also Sharjah's Womens Club ) on the Ajman border)

Sharjah Ladies Club

We are living on the border of Ajman ( Al Ghafeya)


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Why cant i post its telling me i am not an active member


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You need to have made at least 5 posts before you can post links or private message anyone.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> You need to have made at least 5 posts before you can post links or private message anyone.


What i have to post 5 threads


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Well it seems to be working know i assume they where checking the messages for content


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

adrianh said:


> Well it seems to be working know i assume they where checking the messages for content


I was just trying to say how informative the forum was. It did make me smile reading about peoples perceptions and expectations.

UAE is a great place once you get over the Dubai fixation LOL


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

If anybody wants any information about Sharjah please dont hesitate to ask i am no expert but can help with general stuff


----------

